# Come, Bear the Word of Chaos!



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

So the Army Painting Challenge is due to start next month, and one of the armies I'll be painting is the Word Bearers

Thought I'd start a little plog for them. At the moment its pretty much just from Dark Vengeance but there will be more over the coming few months as and when I paint some more

For this army I'm mainly relying on washes to do some magic. I will say that for some reason red gore seems to look a bit pinkish in photos, need to get a better camera

So lets get on and share

Chaos Lord, same as DV except backpack swap











"Dark Apostle" Champion from DV with noise marine Backpack










Cultists










Helbrute Plasma Cannon is the head of a forgefiend










And as every Word Bearer army needs Daemons, some Bloodletters










More power armour troops, cultists and daemon engines over the coming year

Accept the black testament and embrace the word of Lorgar!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These are looking pretty good. I like the overall effect, but I think the chaos marines need to have more of their details addressed. 

I also like the look of the forge fiend plasma cannon. I was thinking of doing something similar using one of the plasma cannon arms from a fiend. I think it works particularly well because it plays double duty as plasma cannon and power claw.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

The plasma cannon head swap is a very cool idea and it looks really good.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for comments guys, always appreciated.

The plasma cannon is there because I hate multimeltas, looking at it part of me thinks its too big but its quite endearing. Shame I will likely never field it, 6th is no place for non-rifleman dreads. 

@Kreuger can I ask for a specific point here? Want to make them look better if I can. One of my dislikes of dark vengeance is how detailed the chaos side is, detail is great but they are so detailed its hard to see the wood from the trees sometimes.

I have a wip of a couple of regular marines, they still need to have their undersuit blacked in and a bit of work correcting the shoulder pads


----------

